# fan running continuous after switching off.



## buffallobill (Sep 28, 2007)

this is a big thank you to the member who posted the correct diagnoses and how to replace the the defect part. 
i cant find the post that i read on the subject.
my problem was on our 1998 fiat ducato 2.5d . the 1st fan came on and kept running for the 80mile journey,
when we arrived and switched off, the fan kept running, after 30 mins ,i started engine and the temp gauge was down around the 60deg mark,fan still running, had to disconnected plug from fan, so on the advice of a member who posted on here, on here i changed the relay on the back of the fan casing, which was defective, obtained from local auto electrician.
Everything working fine now,
so on behailf of a really appreciative member THANK YOU,
and i appologise for not remembering the members name..


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

I believe the member was Chief Sitting Bull.


----------

